
An Experiment in Crowd Sharing a Detroit Real Estate Rehab Project (2 Min Video) - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bapcgs1v62Q&t=4s
======
rmason
Here's the website: [https://thedetroitbus.us1.list-
manage.com/subscribe?u=100b9a...](https://thedetroitbus.us1.list-
manage.com/subscribe?u=100b9adf33ec890d8ae08e810&id=0798f56525)

I am in no way endorsing this project. It's a friend of a friend but I thought
it was interesting because he's letting anyone become a shareholder.

